# UPDATES of my crew! pic overload! :D



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

My china girl gonna be 7 this year.. doing what she does best lol


Riley getting sleepy.


Whats in that mouth???


Ry 9mths


My manly man...squats.


Diamond did a summersault after this pic lol








duz iz looks good mom?


My meeko




pretty sit


Meekos stopping ability is NA so I snapped that pic and ran lol








anywhooo thanks for checkin us out!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lookin good.. thanks for sharing


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

how cute. how old are all the other pups?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Meeko is 8mths, Diamond is 2, and Scrap were unsure vet guesstimated maybe 1- 1 1/2.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao @ scrap  i love it. they all look super young and happy. yay for playtime  i love the running shot of meeko. n my boy squats too  hopin it stays that way too hahaha


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol yea I would rather have a squater then a hiker but scrap just makes it funny because he trots around here acting like he owns this and then he goes outside to SQUAT! lmao


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

i love all ure dogs, i like meeko and ure full brown one, i think its diamond the best


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

THanks D.J.


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

its ok, is daimond the one you described in the thread yest that you got her for free  because ure neighbour enlisted?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

.... I WISH I got her for free. but no.. I had to pay for her, which she was worth every penny but the only dog I got for free was Scrap. Hes our flea market throwaway


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are all so purdy. Especially Meeko.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I want to know her name too. She looks like a female Trance I swear it! lol I love her!

Trance squats too. He squats next to the stuff he wants to mark. LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Alexis your dogs are beautiful!! I swear you lucked out something crazy.
I love how China is always with Riley, they look so good together.
Lol @ Scrap tho, he's like what, you never seen a man squat? 

I have a hiker! Smh, he pees his chin or armpit he hikes so high. I have no clue 
what all the extra hikeage is about. Is it a mine is bigger then yours kind of deal ?


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

oops lol i should have read ure thread more carefully >.< but yeah still i would have paid for her twice over, i also love how ure dogs are with ure kids mine just the same i have a sister that 3 in june


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice looking dogs!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks.. Iam very lucky for my crew.. very. 

My dogs are always around the kids, I have done diamond with them while we were outside she is very gentle with them but china is the more affectionate as far as kids go and ever since Ry came home she just couldnt get enough of her. Diamond is one in a dozen I just love her she is awesome with people and eager to please she has learned so much already since she's been here I expect great things outta her show wise. Scrap we just ran across at a flea market.. and I have to agree. "the best things outta life are free"! That quote applies to him! He is awesome.   Thanks for all the great comments!  

lmao Ronnie.. He goes out trots like hes getting ready to kill something, give a lick or two to riley when she tugs at him, I mean hes just very manly then he goes outside checks the perimeter and THEN starts squatting everywhere lol its so funny!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh my gosh i totally spaced the pics with riley. lmao. jesus i'm spacin out today. she is adorable  i think the only other pic i've seen of her was just tiny tiny with china all in her face  hahaha. i love it when dogs get little people too. lacey loves kids. doesn't look like she's gonna have any people kids of her own tho... i need to borrow more  oh sister....


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao. Yea Ry is gonna be the animal lover the cats will sit all over her and it doesnt matter if she is distorting there faces in her lil fists when theyve had enough toture they walk away she has never been scratched/nipped ect she LOVES china, she will army crawl all the way across the room if she sees china there laying down. My 7 yr old isnt all that crazy about them he grew up with china and she always layed on her side with his batman toys and cars running up and down her belly or them watching animal planet and him sneaking a few goldfish crackers to her "pretending" to drop em. lol I love it and wouldnt have it any other way. Becareful around here this water is toxic you may just end up with a baby bump staying around gpb.. lmao


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures! The crew looks beautiful...

Real men squat to pee


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love meeky!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i love meeky!!!!!


lol meeky said he loves you too :woof:

Syd thanks lol Ill have that running through my head when I take him outside again!

Real men squat to pee.....Real men squat to pee... lol  

Thanks for the lovins!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

How come you are placing the one dog?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha that's so funny cause Dosia is the same way he's a squatter too lmao. They all look great I love China she's got the same eyeliner as Marley loll, and holy  is Meeko getting big OMG. Great pics


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

haha thanks KG  China used to have a black muzzle but thats minimized as shes gotten older now some grays are poking though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG Alexis, lol thanks ROnnie, didn't know her name, your daughter is just way to freakin cute, like she should be in books and I absolutely LOVE your blue eyed guy, that face, omg I wanna squish it and that red girl, DIamond?, she is gorgeous, I LVOE me some red dogs, but they are all grea lookin and thanks for sharing 

p.s. I think CHina would look great in a pink leather collar from TRUE collars


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG OMG Alexis, lol thanks ROnnie, didn't know her name, your daughter is just way to freakin cute, like she should be in books and I absolutely LOVE your blue eyed guy, that face, omg I wanna squish it and that red girl, DIamond?, she is gorgeous, I LVOE me some red dogs, but they are all grea lookin and thanks for sharing
> 
> p.s. I think CHina would look great in a pink leather collar from TRUE collars


 aww thank you! Riley is my girl, Im always trying to put her lil mohawk up in a ribbon but theres just not enuf hair I cant wait until it grows lmao. I got to get on the collar business lol!!  Thanks for all the sweet comments!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

they even match the rug and landscape.
great collars, beautiful baby


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> haha thanks KG  China used to have a black muzzle but thats minimized as shes gotten older now some grays are poking though


Awwww Marley had a black muzzle too, now it's all gray and he has gray eyebrows too it's so cute


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG, my daughter was the same way, I put her little curls up in pigtails, she looked like Pebbles, lmaooo. It'll grow then you'll be like OMG where did all this hair come from? lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol I...cant...wait.. I have tons of barrettes and hair bows, from all the stores, and online and she just doesnt know whats gonna hit her when that hair of hers grows out! AWW I can only imagine a lil pebbles lol!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!It looks like you take real good care of them


----------

